# Flash 10 habitation door



## lvac (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi 
My Flash 10 has a badly fitting habitation door, it is bowed outwards on the door lock side. This means top and bottom of door touch the frame and you have to push very hard to close the door.
Has anyone had this problem and did you manage to get a fix
Thanks


----------

